# Are Norwegian Elkhounds Non-Allergenic?



## Tark (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, my boyfriend and I are looking to get a dog, he has always wanted one but never could because of his allergies. We were talking about breeds with a friend of ours and she recommended us getting a Norwegian Elkhound, I told her that we were limited to breeds because of the allergies and she told us that Elkhounds are a non-allergenic. She went on about how it's proteins in the dander that trigger allergies and how the protein isn't present in the dander of Elkhounds so we'd be safe getting an Elkhound.

I came online to find out more information about Elkhounds but couldn't find anything about them being non-allergenic. So I was wondering if they are non-allergenic breed or not?


----------



## morningbirds (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, theoretically, no dog is "non-allergenic", and someone with allergies might have problems with a dog that is stated to be "hypoallergenic", so being on the list of hypoallergenic dogs isn't necessarily an indicator. 

Elkhounds shed, which is a pretty good indicator that they're going to pose allergy problems.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Try an Australian Terrier, Maltese, Bichon...there are more (try googling it). They are about as "hypoallergenic" as you'll ever find.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't imagine Norwegian Elkhounds being hypoallergenic, given the amount they shed, but allergens also vary from person to person. Take your boyfriend to a Elkhound breeder, let him play with the dogs, and see what happens.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

allergies vary.

My sister is allergic to my dog but not to her dog...and they're the same breed.


----------



## Root (Apr 10, 2010)

Tark said:


> She went on about how it's proteins in the dander that trigger allergies and how the protein isn't present in the dander of Elkhounds so we'd be safe getting an Elkhound... I came online to find out more information about Elkhounds but couldn't find anything about them being non-allergenic....


I also haven't found anything on the internet about Elkhounds having dander absent of protein. There's a lot of info out there about pet allergies so I think if something as unique as this were true that we'd be probably able to find that information quite easily. I'd ask your friend where she got that from. I'd guess it's not true.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm allergic to our Shepherd mix, but not our Elkhound. Or our Lab mutt, or our Dachshund. Or any other dog I've ever encountered. Elkhounds SHED. And then they shed. And shed some more. So if anyone is kicking around some fur and dander, it's an Elkhound. Your friend was blowing smoke, I'm afraid, but go visit a kennel or a shelter and see if any Elkies invoke any thing.


----------



## no1daddythepitbullfan (Mar 8, 2009)

You need a dog that has hair and not fur. Such dogs include poodles, maltese, and so on. Try searching for dogs that have hair.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Like others have said. All depends on the person. I work in dog grooming. and let me tell you elkhounds SHED. So I dont see them not triggering a issue. I find myself very itchy and sneezy after grooming terrier type coats (mainly Schnauzers and we get a Sch in atleast once a day lol). And I havnt found any other fur that bothers me


----------

